# Nike Magia



## TR1923 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Also ich habe mich im Inet rumgeschaut und Bilder Von NIKE MAGIA gefunden.

Da hab ich mir gedacht, es wäre schön wenn ich so etwas für meinem Bruder, der bei der Jugendmannschaft des VFB Stuttgarts, machen würde.

Könnt ihr mir erklären wie ich da vorgehen muss....ein Tutorial wäre schön.

Hier noch das Bild das ich Inet gefunden habe:
http://www.onlycoolwallpapers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/nikefootball01.jpg
http://www.onlycoolwallpapers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/nikefootball03.jpg

Ich konnte nicht richtig im forum nachschauen, weil ich nicht wusste nach was ich suchen sollte


danke im Vorraus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
also dein Foto solltest du mit der Tonwertkurve oder einem der anderen Tools ersteinmal im Kontrast hochsetzen, dann noch etwas die Farbigkeit verändern. Eventuell mußt du noch Bereiche Abwedeln und Nachbelichten, unter Umständen lohnt es sich auch in gewissen Bereichen noch vorhandene Halbtönde von Hand rauszulöschen.
Als nächstes solltest du eine Ebene über dem Foto mit einem Ockerton füllen und eine Maske erstellen. Diese Maske bearbeitest du nun mit Grungebrushes so dass sich der Farbton partiell mit dem Bild überlagert.
Die Hintergundeben solltest du auch noch mit einem leichen Farbton füllen da das ganze sonst nicht homogen aussieht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## TR1923 (18. Oktober 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> also dein Foto solltest du mit der Tonwertkurve oder einem der anderen Tools ersteinmal im Kontrast hochsetzen, dann noch etwas die Farbigkeit verändern. Eventuell mußt du noch Bereiche Abwedeln und Nachbelichten, unter Umständen lohnt es sich auch in gewissen Bereichen noch vorhandene Halbtönde von Hand rauszulöschen.
> Als nächstes solltest du eine Ebene über dem Foto mit einem Ockerton füllen und eine Maske erstellen. Diese Maske bearbeitest du nun mit Grungebrushes so dass sich der Farbton partiell mit dem Bild überlagert.
> Die Hintergundeben solltest du auch noch mit einem leichen Farbton füllen da das ganze sonst nicht homogen aussieht.
> ...



Okay danke erstmal...

doch ich hab jetzz ein Problem:
ich bin noch ein anfänger(also hab net so viel dauf, wie du denkst).
Und ich hab da fast garnichts verstannden...

ich werde mir das mal paar mal durchlesen..vllt kann ich damit was anfangen

aber trotztdem danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Frag halt einfach .
Ich hatte das ganze etwas ausführlicher geschrieben gehabt und dann ist meine WLan verbindung unterbrochen worden udn der ganze Text war weg. Hatte dann keine lust das Ganze nochmal zu schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## Boromir (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein Tut gemacht als Anregung.

Boromir


----------



## TR1923 (19. Oktober 2009)

Boromir hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal ein Tut gemacht als Anregung.
> 
> Boromir



hey Danke,

echt gut geworden das Tutorial.
Jetzz hab ich wirklich alles verstanden, und so schwer ist das ja auch net

eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch:
Von wo hast du die Bilder


Nochmal Danke schön


----------



## Boromir (20. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal bei http://www.deviantart.com vorbei und such dort nach texture, metal, wood, rusty metal etc.

Boromir


----------

